# A few of my recent projects



## 682bear (Jul 4, 2020)

I have had a lot of free time in the last few months because of our work slowdown... I've been trying to stay busy at home on various projects that have been on my 'to-do' list for a while...

I fabricated a stand for my surface plate...




I cut a sheet of FRP to top my workbench...




Then used the scraps to make table covers for my mill...




And I built a set of spring lifts for the gate on my utility trailer...




I still need to paint them.

Now I am going to start refurbishing an old Illinois Tool Works die filer that has been 'relaxing' in my basement for a few months...




-Bear


----------



## FOMOGO (Jul 5, 2020)

Looking good. Always a great feeling to get a few things ticked of the list. Have been making a few repairs/improvements on my similar sized trailer. Have to build a fold down rear gate for it, and just may need to steal your return spring idea. Considering going to a 7k axle and elect. brakes, along with a little re-enforcement. I like the fact that I can tow it with the Explorer. Just need a little more capacity so I don't have to get out the bigger 14k rig as often. Cheers, Mike


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 5, 2020)

FOMOGO said:


> Considering going to a 7k axle and elect. brakes, along with a little re-enforcement. I like the fact that I can tow it with the Explorer. Just need a little more capacity so I don't have to get out the bigger 14k rig as often. Cheers, Mike



Why is it we ALL have these similar projects at hand ?  I have everything but never have what I need !


----------



## Aukai (Jul 5, 2020)

It looks short, but a Galaxy(64)?


----------



## 682bear (Jul 5, 2020)

Aukai said:


> It looks short, but a Galaxy(64)?



Close... its a '64 Fairlane 4 door... I have 3 '64 Fairlanes, including one parts car, one project, and one driver...




-Bear


----------



## Aukai (Jul 5, 2020)

9", top loader, 427


----------



## ELHEAD (Jul 5, 2020)

Had a 63 Fairlane, 260 auto , fordor a little over twenty yrs ago. Not long after restoring a 64 Galaxie fordor with my daughter.it has a 352 auto . It's what she wanted when she started driving at 16. She put as much work into it as I did. Still has it runs and drives still just won't stop.
By the way , a really nice car.
Dave


----------



## 682bear (Jul 5, 2020)

ELHEAD said:


> Had a 63 Fairlane, 260 auto , fordor a little over twenty yrs ago. Not long after restoring a 64 Galaxie fordor with my daughter.it has a 352 auto . It's what she wanted when she started driving at 16. She put as much work into it as I did. Still has it runs and drives still just won't stop.
> By the way , a really nice car.
> Dave



This '64 is a 260 with a 3 speed auto... it is original except for a disc brake swap and the Mustang GT wheels. It belonged to my dad until he gave it to me in 2002.

Over the years, I've owned 6 '64 Fairlanes, 5 '64 Galaxies, and a '64 Falcon Ranchero. I love the Fairlanes, but the Galaxies have always been my favorite...

-Bear


----------



## ELHEAD (Jul 6, 2020)

My two favorite cars from the 60's , 64 Galaxie and 64 Impala. Forgot to mention a 65 Falcon 2 door post I had when I first married. New wife learned to drive three on the tree with it. 25 mpg all day long. Light and boxy but a lot of fun to drive.


----------

